# Postfix question



## maudib (Jun 2, 2011)

I went on the forums for dynDNS.com, explaining that I was setting up a network that includes a web server and a mail server. They rightly pointed out that I only needed to set up a DNS A record for webserver.dyndns.org. The mail server would be located by this DNS A record, as both machines share the same external IP address (the external IP of my ADSL router). 

So my mail addresses could be me@webserver.dyndns.org. So both machines would be reachable with the same DNS A record, and port-forwarding on my ADSL router would determine which host got which requests. That's what they said I should do for my scenario.

Bearing this in mind, what should the values of $myhostname, $mydomain, $mydestination and $myorigin be? My current thoughts, on the simplest way to do this, are: if $myhostname is mailserver.webserver.dyndns.org, then $myorigin can be webserver.dyndns.org, then $mydomain is webserver.dyndns.org and $mydestination has its DEFAULT setting (mydestination = $myhostname localhost.$mydomain localhost).

This the simplest workable approach right? If not, what are the best values for these parameters?.

Also I have /var on its own partition. Should I direct mail, in /etc/alises, sent to root to my normal local user or will /var end up getting filled up with mail if I do that?

Just wanted to check before implementing my mail server!. Thank you very much for any replies.


----------



## tingo (Jun 2, 2011)

Just set $myhostname as you have planned, don't bother with the rest of the variables. If anything doesn't work, the logs will tell you so.


----------

